# Pictus Catfish



## Awi (Jul 9, 2012)

I am a little worried about my Pictus Catfish ....

I recently set up my new/first tank. It is a 26 gallon tank and I currently have a Blue Gourami , Albino Rainbow Shark , AngelFish and a Pictus Catfish. Everyone but the catfish seemed to settle in just fine. For the first 3 days the catfish would just swim back and fourth seemingly stressed out on the side of the tank. Today was the first day he has calmed down but I have yet to see him eat and he has kicked my shark out of his cave and not left it. 
Being a noobie and not knowing I do think I added too many fish in a short amount of time so I been testing the water everyday to make sure everything is good as well as a 10% water change every couple days.
After reading up on the pictus a little I learned they dont do great being alone and that he is capable of growing up to 10 inches ( at the store they said 5inches  ). So I am curious if anyone has had any experiance with pictus and if they think he will be able to adjust to my tank? Or maybe I should bring him back and get something else? I am already pushing the limit on fish so getting another one is kinda out of the question. Any help would be great!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

They take a while to settle in. I never see my pleco eat and iv had it for 6-7 months. He does just fine.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

your pictus is probably scared they are schooling fish and like to be kept in groups of 3 or more. I have 3 with two gourami,s a rainbowshark, and 6 tigerbarbs


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

It is my understanding that Pictus do better in groups (at least 3 or 4), and can be very active...they need a lot of room to swim. My opinion is that Pictus in a 26 gallon is not a good long-term plan. Some would say a minimum tank size would be 55-75 gallons. 

They are very cool fish, though. Unless you have plans to upgrade to a much larger tank and get a few more, I would consider returning it.

This web page can give you a brief overview of Pictus:

http://www.aquariumdomain.com/viewSpeciesFreshwater.php?id=38 

Good luck!


----------



## Awi (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks for the info folks . Yea I think I am going to return him and get something else .


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

With my experience with them, atleast 3 is best. And yes, they do get big! Biggest I had was 7", but a friend had 2 that hit 12".


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

if your looking for a interesting catfish that fits in your tank cories would do good


----------



## Awi (Jul 9, 2012)

I decided to go with another gourami. I just put a opaline in about a hour ago and so far the blue gourami is chasing her all over the tank. They are both female which I was told will reduce them being territorial , hopefully they get used to each other soon


----------



## Awi (Jul 9, 2012)

The gourami lasted a total of 2 hours and I took her out, she did not get along at all with my other gourami. My GF was freaked out when my blue gouarami started changing colors while she was chasing the new one around lol. 
I now put in 3 tetras and everyone seems just fine  . Thank you again everyone for the info and help


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

You can only put two different colors i have opaline and a gold in my tank with no problem 3 months and no agression and both are males


----------



## Awi (Jul 9, 2012)

yea I am not sure what was, it was two different colors if opaline and blue are considered different. The blue didnt like her at all thou, she was chasing her everywhere and going up on her side and changings colors


----------

